# 36, can't find a job...now what?



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

The title is a nutshell self-explanatory picture of my ongoing fiscal crisis (wow, wordy, huh?). I don't know what to do, or if I should even continue trying to do anything at all. I've applied for many jobs over the past few years, even before the economy went to hell in a Ferrari. I've had some interviews, two job offers that didn't pan out, and that's all. I haven't had a "proper" paying job since 2004, and that was only for three weeks. I have a lot of volunteer experience, but long gaps in between that I can't explain without bringing up my SA and other mental issues. I've tried to apply for disability, but was turned down with the reasoning that I should have no trouble finding a job....or I could get married :no. 

So, I'm at the proverbial crossroads. Should I keep looking for a job, when it's getting harder to be interviewed because of the gaps in my employment (and, perhaps, my age)? Should I drop out of college? Should I try to apply for disability again?


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't drop out of college, why not put your full time into college and ace it. Then when you're out apply to every job opening there is. I'm sure you would get a lot of interviews with a college education.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you considered self employment?


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Going for a Bachelor's at my age...not possible. 

Self employment? Well, I'd make a lousy prostitute, so that's out.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Ysonesse said:


> Going for a Bachelor's at my age...not possible.
> 
> Self employment? Well, I'd make a lousy prostitute, so that's out.


How's it not possible at your age?


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Cerz said:


> How's it not possible at your age?


1. Number of years it would take to pursue degree (4 years if I don't work, longer if I do work(

2. Financing said degree (all I'd qualify for are loans and maybe one federal grant if I'm lucky)

3. Living situation while pursuing degree (I'd have to spend another 4+ years living with my parents; I don't have any other means of support to put a roof over my head and food in my stomach)

4. Likelihood of actually getting a job after I receive degree (well, that's pretty obvious. It might not happen, and yet I'd be stuck with a boatload of loans to pay off)


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Ysonesse said:


> ...two job offers that didn't pan out...a lot of volunteer experience...


Maybe you could contact the people who offered you the jobs before to let them know you're still interested in any jobs they might have and see if they'd be willing to offer you something again and also see whether the people you volunteered with are hiring new staff or would be willing to consider you for a paying job or know of other places where there might be job opportunities.



Ysonesse said:


> ...long gaps in between that I can't explain without bringing up my SA and other mental issues...


Someone on this site recently suggested explaining gaps by saying that you had to care for an elderly or sick relative.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Like your avatar. 

As to your employment, I'm not sure where you're from, but have you checked with your local Vocational Rehab office? I work in Illinois with a program that gets referrals from our Voc Rehab office and we help people in their job search and also once they are employed. The people we work with need to have a qualifying condition in order for the state of Illinois to make the referral and pay for the service, but the standards for a qualifying condition are not extremely rigid. 

Your job history and age match up with about 25% of the people we work with.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Amelia said:


> Maybe you could contact the people who offered you the jobs before to let them know you're still interested in any jobs they might have and see if they'd be willing to offer you something again and also see whether the people you volunteered with are hiring new staff or would be willing to consider you for a paying job or know of other places where there might be job opportunities.


The places where I volunteered aren't hiring for any jobs that I'm qualified for at the moment (including customer service positions, which I'm definitely not able to do ).



Atticus said:


> Like your avatar.
> 
> As to your employment, I'm not sure where you're from, but have you checked with your local Vocational Rehab office? I work in Illinois with a program that gets referrals from our Voc Rehab office and we help people in their job search and also once they are employed. The people we work with need to have a qualifying condition in order for the state of Illinois to make the referral and pay for the service, but the standards for a qualifying condition are not extremely rigid.
> 
> Your job history and age match up with about 25% of the people we work with.


Thanks. Your avatar is nice too.

I'm not in Illinois, but I have been to my state's Voc Rehab twice. To say that my case was mismanaged...well, one knows the matter of understatement as it relates to certain situations, right? The first counselor always canceled our meetings, then quit one day after having a root canal (seriously, called the office and said he was leaving!). :um The second counselor was somewhat better (getting me a bus pass for free so I could look for jobs, and referring me to recruiters for the Census). But, in the end, she didn't work out either, because she pushed my file to her "least important" pile. She didn't think my disability was that severe (never mind what the Rehab psych said!), and thought I should be able to find a job without assistance from Rehab or herself. I had to close my case last year after I went back to college (their decision, not mine).


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What are you studying in college?


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm enrolled in a certificate program through a community college; major of choice: Medical Office Administration. In other words, 30 credits to become a medical secretary or office assistant.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

You can also apply for disability again. They pretty much ALWAYS reject your application the first time you turn it in (my case worker told me this and also said not to be alarmed because it is basically protocol for SSDI). This is to discourage people that aren't really disabled from getting it, I would assume. Usually the only people who will continue to deal with such an arduous process are the ones who truly need it. I was just denied disability last week and have already sent in my appeal forms. Give it a shot!


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, I know it's pretty much SOP to reject first-time applicants. I definitely want to apply again; I don't think my chances of getting a job are particularly great, so I need the money. I just hope that if I get rejected again, the reason is better than "Well, you could just get married." At least give me the specific reason why I was turned down so I can get approved through appeals (I only found out in the notification letter from Social Security that I was denied because I had assets which were slightly above the permitted amount. Now, if the guy would have just said that at my meeting instead of being a jerk...).


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

^ Wow. I can't believe someone actually thought that was okay to say to you.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Neither did I. That was one of the few occasions where I actually started crying and couldn't stop for almost twenty minutes. I should have reported him, but I realized it wouldn't have done any good.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

That's a tough situation and I feel your pain as I'm pretty much in the same boat. I'm going to be 29 and have been trying unsuccessfully for the last 7 years to get my crap together. I have a college degree but it's proven to be worthless for me. It seems these days nobody cares anymore since degrees are a dime a dozen now.

The only employers that want me are the ones that have jobs that I can't do, like receptionists, cold calling, etc.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Futures said:


> That's a tough situation and I feel your pain as I'm pretty much in the same boat. I'm going to be 29 and have been trying unsuccessfully for the last 7 years to get my crap together. I have a college degree but it's proven to be worthless for me. It seems these days nobody cares anymore since degrees are a dime a dozen now.
> 
> The only employers that want me are the ones that have jobs that I can't do, like receptionists, cold calling, etc.


Good point about the degrees. It helps remind me why I never went for a Bachelor's (even in the mid to late 90's, it was already clear there were more people holding Bachelor's degrees than what the job market could logically accommodate).

I completely understand about not being able to do the jobs that require public contact. Working in those environments only tends to ramp up one's SA past eleven...way past eleven.


----------



## CoriDory (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I understand what both you and futures are going through. I've been spending some time trying to get my sh**t together too. Every time I come across an interesting job posting i'm off by the most basic pre-requisite. (experience..lol..yea, that's pretty basic) between that, and the gaps, I get discouraged pretty easily. I wonder how unrelated of a job, or how much further down the ladder I have to go to find something and 'start over'. I agree, a 4 yr degree isn't much of a guarantee.

I think you should stick it out with your courses. Do they offer job placement afterward? If you're not too far along, and are really worried about job prospects, there's home health aide, licensed practical nurse (2 yrs of classes or less?). Those positions seem to be in high demand.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Doesn't your College programme offer work experiences?


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I have two job interviews this week (well, one yesterday, and another later this afternoon). 

The interview yesterday was at Macy's for a stock position...except when I got there they'd already filled that position, and tried to interview me for a sales position. If I'd wanted a sales position, I would have applied for one, right? So that interview was disastrous. 

The interview today is at Sears for a stock position. I'm tempted to cancel the damned thing because they require two interviews before hiring someone. Plus I wonder if they're going to pull the bait-and-switch like Macy's did and try to shove me into a sales job just because I'm a midget chick.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Logan (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you like the medical office administration? It sounds like it could lead to a better paying job for you. It would be great if it was something you wanted to do though. I would definitely stay with it if you think there is future in it for you.

I'm in kind of a similar postion. I've also been going to school as part of my job retraining benefit. I picked a curriculum that I thought I would like but I've really struggled with it. I think I'm the dumbest person in the world sometimes. I get help at school but I'm just getting by. I asked after the first semester if I could change to a different program but my request was denied. My option was to quit or stay with what I chose. So, I decided to stay but it hasn't improved. I really wanted to do well in these classes but I'm lost. I would need a full time tutor to go over and over it with me but that's unrealistic. Even if I pass by some miracle, I won't be able to work in this field.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Amelia said:


> Good luck with your interview!


Actually, there was no luck with this interview, either. I never got the chance to have the interview, because (apparently) one was never scheduled. :blank
I signed up for an interview after completing the application online. But according to the HR person, *they* (meaning the store) calls you for an interview. I was never called by a human being, I was offered an interview by...a computer, I guess? So I never had an interview in the first place.



Logan said:


> Do you like the medical office administration? It sounds like it could lead to a better paying job for you. It would be great if it was something you wanted to do though. I would definitely stay with it if you think there is future in it for you.


Seriously, I'm not so fond of the medical office administration major anymore. I've been going for this certificate for the past six years (no, really) partially because of money (I have to pay for this out of my limited savings), and commute time (most of the classes are only available at the main campus 2+ hours away). During this time, I've begun to dislike this major. I really want to major in some kind of medical records program, but none are available at any colleges nearby. There's only one or two online programs, but those are for Bachelor's programs. At my age, I cannot fathom getting a Bachelor's.


----------



## Logan (Jan 17, 2007)

How close are you to getting a two year degree or a certificate? They offer medical and legal secretary at my school also. I've heard it's difficult. If you have most your 2 year maybe a 4 year degree wouldn't be 4 years but possibly 2 or 2 and half? It's hard to know how things transfer. When you mentioned medical records is that similar to medical coding? I've heard there are some good possiblities doing the medical coding. Have you ever thought about medical transcription? It's just an idea.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 4, 2010)

I have R.A. and just fought for disability for several years. I didn't even quit my job - I was just let go because they said I couldn't physically work. I was diagnosed with several anxiety issues also. The point being I became intimately familiar with the Social Security Disability process. 

There is absolutely no way that they will consider you for approval if they can see that you are going to college or have gone in the last few years. You also have to have had a steady job for quite an extended time - as this is how they base the payments you can apply for. Plus if you have been applying for jobs they will most likely not even look at anything else. My case worker told me that I shouldn't even apply for unemployment benefits for that very reason as you have to constantly apply for work to get unemployment (talk about a broken system - this almost caused us to lose our home).

My lawyers and doctors had to go to extreme lengths to prove that I couldn't even do everyday things like showering and cooking without a lot of pain. It took 3 years for them to do this even though I am forced to take over 14 prescription pills a day along with the chemotherapy drug methotrexate. They had to get our congressman involved before I could even go before a judge.

Unfortunately my experience is typical, and now with the economy failing the congressman told us that even fewer people will be approved. They pretty much want you to be an invalid before they will even think about approving disability. A friend I went to school with has MS and can literally hardly move... she did lose her home before she got her disability as it took over 3 years for her process to finish.

I do wish you good luck, but I wouldn't spend much effort on the disability option unless you find a great lawyer that can help you and your doctors are willing to spend many hours fighting for you and with you.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, it looks like a one-way trip to London and a little walk across the Thames (long story, short movie) at this point, given how bleak things look for my future...

Thanks for the info about the disability process, MIB. I understand how difficult it can be to get considered at all, let alone getting a positive resolution. In my case, I was only trying to apply for SSI, because I know that my work history is crap and couldn't draw from the SS taxes that pay for retirement and regular disability. My ideal situation would be getting some kind of part-time job and even the tiniest amount from SSI if that is possible. (My anxiety is such working full-time would probably set me back to square zero).

I had two more "interviews" last week, if one could call these things something resembling an interview. One, temp agency: they filled the position I applied for that morning (how convenient), but told me I could come back in for testing if another job comes along that I might be qualified for. Yeah, not looking for that to happen. The other one...well, the interview went horribly in my opinion, and the company is combining two jobs into one for abysmal pay...oh, and they don't offer health insurance for the first six months. But they want to schedule a second interview...I think, probably because I look like a sucker that would be willing to settle for anything they offer without complaint. 

In other words, things still suck. :|


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, hopefully things will get brighter for you soon. Just when I thought my situation was hopeless is when it got better. True story - they hung the foreclosure notice on my door the very same week I got my first disability check... and we were able to save the house.

And I apologize if I sounded like a pessimist in my last post. It just bothers me that good people with real problems like us have to go through so much just to get by.


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

well to the original poster, being denied of disablity is common .Unless you are severly disabled blind or other unfortunate illness. However filing for an appeal takes time but most people do. Also, being denied the first time is to discourage people from obtaining SSI. I found a free legal aid type service and a paralegal or social services helped me with the appeal and of course I got the second letter of denial then we processed the thr third appeal. of course I was deep down in my anxiety and taking pills and all depression etc.. I lost hope and it was humiliating The third try I face the judge and with my representative we explained in detail ..... and it came through but this is a veryyyyyyy tedious process.

Like *MEN IN BLACK *stated above about not going to school for work for a period of time. I wasnt working for several years and i graduated from college years ago and I was seeing a therapist and psychiatrist so my case even though i was not taking heavy meds but still it my case carried some weight. this was from 2003/04 to 2007 with the first rejection untill I got the award retroactive. 
I got a job after that and they stop the SSI and DISablility but let me get back to you:
Yes I got laid off by the way, lol

what about night jobs? or career freelance at law offices evening shift. In major cities like NY I notice many computer literate folks like actors, writers do some wordprocessing, night secretarial stuff, school for being a computer programmer?school for lab technologist?technical writer? In NY I see some females work as  armored guard they work with a partner and they dont socialize with people they take the money and thats it.

that sucks for you regarding the TEMP agencies. keep the fight. Its frustrating to see people here with potential and energy to take action but anxiety is so controlling.
Im not practicing what Im preaching here but just throwing in my 2cents.

side note:I am happy for MAN IN BLACK SAVING his house.methotrexate wow man your a trooper for going through all of that man.


----------

